# Need recommendations for nursing chair- glider/rocker/recliner?



## mamaheids (Aug 25, 2006)

***Feel free to move this if it belongs better somewhere else***
We didn't buy a nice chair for rocking/nursing (living in for the first few weeks of round the clock breastfeeding essentially! LOL) with DD and I promised myself that with this baby I will have a comfy, supportive chair to spend the early baby days in- especially since I am having a scheduled C/S. (I spent DD's early baby days on a really non-supportive slipcovered, hand-me-down couch from the late '70's!) We would like to spend no more than $500 and have the thing look sort of attractive. (Our home/decor is more of a modernish prairie/craftsman.) Does anyone have any recommendations? The thing that concerns me about the glider/rockers is that they are wide enough that the baby's head doesn't bump into the arms while nursing.
TIA!


----------



## BethSLP (Mar 27, 2005)

Dutallier Grand Chair is by far the best. Esp. if you are concerned about it being wide enough. All the other gliders are kind of snug, but the Grand chair is larger/wider.

XOXO
B


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

Moved to Breastfeeding


----------



## mommy2two babes (Feb 7, 2007)

Honestly Over the last 4 years my favourite chair to nurse/sleep/cuddle in is the lazy boy chair.
Not sure if this is in the states?

http://www.la-z-boy.com/furniture/product.aspx?pid=19


----------



## BethSLP (Mar 27, 2005)

I just looked at the Dutailier website, and they have some more modern looking gliders now too. I dont know what the width is on them though.

We have the grand chair and it looks very nice in the living room. Very clean and simple lines. not too country cabin looking....

XOXO
B


----------



## Harmony08 (Feb 4, 2009)

We have the Dutalier Grand too. I thought we wouldn't need it. My husband went to get it from Babies R Us on our first day home from the hospital. It was like 449$ I think. I find it to be very wide. I put an extra throw pillow under the boppy under his head. The only thing I don't like is that the seat cushion gets squished down. I think the ottoman is a must.


----------



## mamaheids (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks for all of the suggestions! Dualatier sounds like it is the winner but Yikes I just checked some prices on the Dualatier Grand and it is $700! Are the other, more affordable ones wide enough?


----------



## sbrinton (Jul 17, 2008)

I would look for Dutalier gliders on craigslist. I'll be you can find many for under $200-300. If you don't like the fabric, you can order new cushions or make slipcovers.

We looked around at modern rockers and gliders and we're planning on getting something like an Eames rocker. It's not the snuggliest chair ever, but it is very comfortable and it would live happily in your home for the next 30-40 years!


----------



## NorthernPixie (Dec 14, 2007)

I spent a great deal of time in this IKEA chair: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S49829140

and hardly at all in my dutalier glider rocker, I find the arms to be at the wrong height. The IKEA chair rocks easily. You can get a leather cushion for it (nice for wiping up milk spills) and several wood finishes.


----------

